# Can You Judge a Worker by Their Vehicle?



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

What types of customers do you have that they come hang out inside your truck with you?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My vote is for organized. I think the best point made was from Warren. I might be a little different under different conditions. The difference in location at certain times of the year is huge.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> What types of customers do you have that they come hang out inside your truck with you?


I'm not organized because I think my customers like it. I do it for efficiency. My laborer keeps my truck spot on. The tool box is labeled so they get put back the same every time.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> No, I don't believe in excuses. I think the reason he doesn't have time is because he's not organized.


I finished up a home today...Sanded it out ..Shop vac the floors / boxes/around all windows and doors . When I walked out all that was left in the house was a stack of empties And a bucket of clean water for the painters..Then I drove away in my messy disorganized truck.

I would post a pick...But I don't want to give you a stroke..:laughing:


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Recently I installed a shower door for an older couple. He supplied the door, and when I got there he said he didn't have it, he had bought it at Lowe's and could he ride with me and we pick it up? I didn't mind at all, only I was embarrassed to have him watch me empty the trash out of my front seat so he could ride along!


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Doesn't mean my judgement isn't worth anything either.


Never said it wasn't. All I'm saying is that people can make up any arbitrary standards to judge others by. Applying one size fits all standards is usually not a good thing. But you and everyone else are free to judge others as they please.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> I finished up a home today...Sanded it out ..Shop vac the floors / boxes/around all windows and doors . When I walked out all that was left in the house was a stack of empties And a bucket of clean water for the painters..Then I drove away in my messy disorganized truck.
> 
> I would post a pick...But I don't want to give you a stroke..:laughing:


Exactly. 

Mike , you are right about location, bro. Used to be around here people weren't judgemental pricks. More importantly, there is only so many people who do good work here. So I will take a messy truck and clean jobsite like Blacktop over ultra clean illegals.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I finished up a home today...Sanded it out ..Shop vac the floors / boxes/around all windows and doors . When I walked out all that was left in the house was a stack of empties And a bucket of clean water for the painters..Then I drove away in my messy disorganized truck. I would post a pick...But I don't want to give you a stroke..:laughing:


I'm not saying you guys are wrong or bad workers I'm just saying I can't operate like that. It's just how I am. Your right John we will disagree at times it's not a big deal at all. Doesn't mean either is wrong just we are different. If I know a guys work is great before I hire him, how he runs his rig is non of my business as long as I don't see him constantly digging through his truck trying to find chit. That would be a problem.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I finished up a home today...Sanded it out ..Shop vac the floors / boxes/around all windows and doors . When I walked out all that was left in the house was a stack of empties And a bucket of clean water for the painters..Then I drove away in my messy disorganized truck. I would post a pick...But I don't want to give you a stroke..:laughing:


If it's a sub I don't care at all what they drive or do, or how long they look for their chit. As long as they complete the job as agreed. It's the hourly guys that better not cost me time because their not organized. Why do I have to pay extra for that?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm not saying you guys are wrong or bad workers I'm just saying I can't operate like that. It's just how I am. Your right John we will disagree at times it's not a big deal at all. Doesn't mean either is wrong just we are different. If I know a guys work is great before I hire him, how he runs his rig is non of my business as long as I don't see him constantly digging through his truck trying to find chit. That would be a problem.


:thumbsup:

FWIW, my dad is of the same opinion. Maybe it's an age thing :laughing::clap:


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

blacktop said:


> I finished up a home today...Sanded it out ..Shop vac the floors / boxes/around all windows and doors . When I walked out all that was left in the house was a stack of empties And a bucket of clean water for the painters..Then I drove away in my messy disorganized truck.
> 
> I would post a pick...But I don't want to give you a stroke..:laughing:


Hahaha:laughing:

I posted this because I lost my freaking keys this week. They don't belong to me. And of course, they are an unreplaceable key to a expensive house we just worked on. Down on myself and stressing here. I've torn apart my house and both car and truck. :wallbash: I don't normally lose anything and am somewhat organized but this one is taking the cake. Need to go back to looking now.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> :thumbsup: FWIW, my dad is of the same opinion. Maybe it's an age thing :laughing::clap:


I think we have a winner, age is most certainly a part of it. When I was younger I was a mess. As I got older I changed. I've also noticed that the old timers like the ones in their sixties don't have big gulp cups all over the floor boards of their trucks and are of the most organized on the jobsites. Their is a reason for that.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Never said it wasn't. All I'm saying is that people can make up any arbitrary standards to judge others by. Applying one size fits all standards is usually not a good thing. But you and everyone else are free to judge others as they please.


This is the truth. 

No telling how or why a potential client will judge you. 

Mike, I can't operate disorganized either. Won't allow my crew to, either. 

I just don't judge trades by those standards. From your profile, you obviously do excellent work, so obviously what you are doing is working very well. Different strokes, different states and different standards :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I think we have a winner, age is most certainly a part of it. When I was younger I was a mess. As I got older I changed. I've also noticed that the old timers like the ones in their sixties don't have big gulp cups all over the floor boards of their trucks and are of the most organized on the jobsites. Their is a reason for that.


Don' make fun of my floor boards :laughing:

I'll take pics of my jobsites this week. They are immaculate. Probably overly clean in most people's mind. I mopped the slab on a kitchen demo this week. Twice. :thumbsup:

My truck is my space. It's the real me :clap::laughing:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

A dashboard covered in receipts is a red flag for me, more than a bed with the tools all just tossed. In the city you don't leave tools in your truck, so you're less likely to see a huge mess in the back of anyone's truck.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Don' make fun of my floor boards :laughing: I'll take pics of my jobsites this week. They are immaculate. Probably overly clean in most people's mind. I mopped the slab on a kitchen demo this week. Twice. :thumbsup: My truck is my space. It's the real me :clap::laughing:


I can tell you there are a lot guys on this forum I would let work for me in a heartbeat regardless of their organization skills. Yeah and that includes Blacktop!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> If it's a sub I don't care at all what they drive or do, or how long they look for their chit. As long as they complete the job as agreed. It's the hourly guys that better not cost me time because their not organized. Why do I have to pay extra for that?


I sub out 85-90% of the hanging...I finish alone. I will work 7 days a week year round if I can. Organizing the truck at the end of the day 
Just ain't my thing..[I'm tired] Don't get wrong! I love it when the Silverado is all clean and tidy! ,and sometimes I can keep it that way for almost 2 days..:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> A dashboard covered in receipts is a red flag for me, more than a bed with the tools all just tossed. In the city you don't leave tools in your truck, so you're less likely to see a huge mess in the back of anyone's truck.


My mom is our bookkeeper. The real boss :laughing:

She would kill us if we didn't turn in receipts every day :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Another thing is I don't have to roll up at the end of the day. I don't worry about any water or thieves in gated backyards. I roll out once on every job. I do police the area at the end of the day, but just unplug the compressor and cords and go home. I forgot to mention that part. It's probably important and it could be considered cheating as well. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Another thing is I don't have to roll up at the end of the day. I don't worry about any water or thieves in gated backyards. I roll out once on every job. I do police the area at the end of the day, but just unplug the compressor and cords and go home. I forgot to mention that part. It's probably important and it could be considered cheating as well. :laughing:


Wtf, dude. That doesn't count!

I don't let my hands leave tools, no matter where the job is. Job is rolled up and cleaned up, magnets rolled every day.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

These are old pics...Ya should have seen It today!:whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> These are old pics...Ya should have seen It today!:whistling


I'd still hire you, but I can't imagine operating like that :laughing:

Whatever works :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I tidy stuff up for the HO, but leave everything. Been doing it that way for years. I leave the site neat, just don't take home tools. I go home with the back of my truck empty.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> These are old pics...Ya should have seen It today!:whistling


Gawd damn, I think I'm having a stroke! Between that picture and my chargers I'm done!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I tidy stuff up for the HO, but leave everything. Been doing it that way for years. I leave the site neat, just don't take home tools. I go home with the back of my truck empty.


Makes a huge difference. 

Can't believe yall ain't worried about theft with them hood rats yall got running around


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Jaws said:


> I'd still hire you, but I can't imagine operating like that :laughing:
> 
> Whatever works :thumbsup:


I need a trailer!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> These are old pics...Ya should have seen It today!:whistling


Now, that looks exactly like the best drywall finisher I've ever known kept his truck.

Name was Craig Drury, everyone called him the "Drywall Doctor". Looked and acted like Tommy Chong, always got me finished on schedule, never any callbacks, beautiful finisher.

:thumbup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Now, that looks exactly like the best drywall finisher I've ever known kept his truck.
> 
> Name was Craig Drury, everyone called him the "Drywall Doctor". Looked and acted like Tommy Chong, always got me finished on schedule, never any callbacks, beautiful finisher.
> 
> :thumbup:


You ever try his brownies? :jester:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

It cuts both ways for me. If my truck is really neat then it means that I don't have work or bids to do. When I worked for other companies my workspace was immaculate. I was highly efficient and I used any slow time to tune the machines and organize the space to achieve optimal efficiency when we got busy. Now that I'm working for myself, I'm always busy and things have never achieved that level of neatness. 

My van might be passable one day but a horror show the next depending on the job and the weather. I will almost always take the 10 minutes I should spend on tidying the truck on doing that extra cleanup on the customer's home. I don't clean my own house nearly as well as I do the houses I'm working on.

I don't much care about subs trucks as long as the work is good, the price is good, and they are as concerned about the customers house as I am. I tend to tell the subs to leave the mess for me and set up dust management before they get there.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> You ever try his brownies? :jester:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Makes a huge difference. Can't believe yall ain't worried about theft with them hood rats yall got running around


I live and work in an upscale area. (Anaheim Hills) I'm far from the hood. The closest hood to me is about 40 miles away. Here's some pics of a couple of my sites


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EthanB said:


> It cuts both ways for me. If my truck is really neat then it means that I don't have work or bids to do. When I worked for other companies my workspace was immaculate. I was highly efficient and I used any slow time to tune the machines and organize the space to achieve optimal efficiency when we got busy. Now that I'm working for myself, I'm always busy and things have never achieved that level of neatness.
> 
> My van might be passable one day but a horror show the next depending on the job and the weather. I will almost always take the 10 minutes I should spend on tidying the truck on doing that extra cleanup on the customer's home. I don't clean my own house nearly as well as I do the houses I'm working on.
> 
> I don't much care about subs trucks as long as the work is good, the price is good, and they are as concerned about the customers house as I am. I tend to tell the subs to leave the mess for me and set up dust management before they get there.



Well said, sir.

Get you a drywall planer and we are in business :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

EthanB said:


> It cuts both ways for me. If my truck is really neat then it means that I don't have work or bids to do. When I worked for other companies my workspace was immaculate. I was highly efficient and I used any slow time to tune the machines and organize the space to achieve optimal efficiency when we got busy. Now that I'm working for myself, I'm always busy and things have never achieved that level of neatness.
> 
> My van might be passable one day but a horror show the next depending on the job and the weather. I will almost always take the 10 minutes I should spend on tidying the truck on doing that extra cleanup on the customer's home. I don't clean my own house nearly as well as I do the houses I'm working on.
> 
> I don't much care about subs trucks as long as the work is good, the price is good, and they are as concerned about the customers house as I am. I tend to tell the subs to leave the mess for me and set up dust management before they get there.


Right on!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> You ever try his brownies? :jester:


Without casting any aspersions, if there were any brownies I would ever want to try, it would definitely be Craig's.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I live and work in an upscale area. (Anaheim Hills) I'm far from the hood. The closest hood to me is about 40 miles away. Here's some pics of a couple of my sites
> 
> 
> View attachment 106023
> ...


No hoods here. 

A false California stereotype I guess. What ever works.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

So what would you guys think of me if I told you I have a maid?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Without casting any aspersions, if there were any brownies I would ever want to try, it would definitely be Craig's.


:laughing::thumbsup::whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> So what would you guys think of me if I told you I have a maid?


I would think, I can't wait until I'm old and rich and established :laughing::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> So what would you guys think of me if I told you I have a maid?


That's how the fight started. [rim shot]


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> So what would you guys think of me if I told you I have a maid?


Good for you. If you can't pay someone peanuts to do something you don't like then what's the point of making money? I haven't mowed a yard in 10 years. I grew up on a farm and spent about 10 hours a week mowing and weedwacking. Unless I'm getting my rate for it, you won't ever see me doing it.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> So what would you guys think of me if I told you I have a maid?


Me too. I also sleep with her.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> So what would you guys think of me if I told you I have a maid?


Fine by me.:thumbsup:

I used to have a housekeeper.

And a gardener.

My vehicles had to be absolutely perfect. When the wifey's Eldo got to be a year old, I'd make her get a new one. 

And when it came to people, noone quite measured up to my standards.

Nowadays, I just want the work done well and on time, the job site kept clean and safe, and the customer and their property treated with respect.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Here is my current site. Two days ago we had 3' high snow drifts inside the first floor. This site is not as muddy as most that we do, as it is on the beach.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EthanB said:


> Good for you. If you can't pay someone peanuts to do something you don't like then what's the point of making money? I haven't mowed a yard in 10 years. I grew up on a farm and spent about 10 hours a week mowing and weedwacking. Unless I'm getting my rate for it, you won't ever see me doing it.


Peanuts? It's 85 bucks a week, three girls three hours. They are good too! Never even met their boss. My accountant told me, if I spend that time for my business instead of yard work or housecleaning I will be money ahead.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Peanuts? It's 85 bucks a week, three girls three hours. They are good too! Never even met their boss. My accountant told me, if I spend that time for my business instead of yard work or housecleaning I will be money ahead.


9 man hours $85 bucks... How much less do you think that could be?:whistling

I know you have dogs but I don't know how you can need 9 hours of cleaning a week. I'd be afraid to sneeze.:thumbup:


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

blacktop said:


> These are old pics...Ya should have seen It today!:whistling


Oh man. I just couldn't. That would make me crazy.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't tell my wife...I clean behind myself!


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Me too. I also sleep with her.


That didn't work out well for Arnold :whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Warren said:


> Here is my current site. Two days ago we had 3' high snow drifts inside the first floor. This site is not as muddy as most that we do, as it is on the beach.


Clean frame. 

You are a hoss, for sure, Warren. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Me too. I also sleep with her.


Be careful what you ask for. She might be a russian babushka.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EthanB said:


> Good for you. If you can't pay someone peanuts to do something you don't like then what's the point of making money? I haven't mowed a yard in 10 years. I grew up on a farm and spent about 10 hours a week mowing and weedwacking. Unless I'm getting my rate for it, you won't ever see me doing it.


I feel like a wuss for it, but I hire out my yard work. Shop and house. :whistling

I'm a busy man :whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Me too. I also sleep with her.


ME too. :thumbsup:

except she subs the hardwoods and dishes ........:whistling

to me :whistling:laughing: 

I'm kinda picky about floors


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing like the smell of a fresh cut lawn- by someone else. My summer routine is walk through the door fire the grill up hit the shower pop a cold Switchback and cook some red meat.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Two more months, three maybe.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Fine by me.:thumbsup:
> 
> I used to have a housekeeper.
> 
> ...


Exactly. 

Working 6 12s hopefully headed that way :thumbsup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> That didn't work out well for Arnold :whistling


LOL! Took me a minute or 2 of head scratchin' - but I got it:laughing::laughing::laughing:.


----------



## thesidingpro (Jun 7, 2007)

I worked for a framing crew from the ages of 15-20. We primarly did framing but occasionally we did a entire house gut or something along those lines.

This guy was a true carpenter. Being one of the only workers that showed up everyday we worked close together and did all the fun stuff like round staircases, tray ceilings, etc. The other part timer's would blow out all the walls and easy repetitive stuff after we laid them out.

He taught me so much about construction I didn't realize it until my later years how it applies to every other trade. We did things right and it never was about money or time. If it was he never let anyone know.

Anyway he had a full size van it was just a huge pile of tools in the center. Everything was there but just in a pile. I know because being the young kid I'd have to ride back there daily.

The guy was one of the only real true craftsman I have worked with on a day to day basis.

The job stayed clean and organized. The van was just a big tool box though.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EthanB said:


> 9 man hours $85 bucks... How much less do you think that could be?:whistling I know you have dogs but I don't know how you can need 9 hours of cleaning a week. I'd be afraid to sneeze.:thumbup:


I should of clarified, they come every two weeks. I also pay for my 90 year old dad's home to be cleaned as well, and they go there on the off week. but that's what we do for our aging parent.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Reg said:


> And I certainly don't mean what kind of car they drive. I mean how well it's kept as far as tool organization . If they have stuff haphazardly all over the place, are they a disorganized employee? Can you say the opposite for a well kept vehicle?


I have a better question. Can you look at a mans work and determine what his vehicle looks like?

Some guys love their work and have no interest in keeping a pretty truck.
Some guys love their work AND keeping a nice, NEAT ride.
Some guys view work as a vehicle to pay for their car addiction/fetish.
Some guys work to buy bait for the boat and don't give a rat about much else.

I think judgment of someone for their work should be dictated by their work.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

loneframer said:


> I have a better question. Can you look at a mans work and determine what his vehicle looks like? Some guys love their work and have no interest in keeping a pretty truck. Some guys love their work AND keeping a nice, NEAT ride. Some guys view work as a vehicle to pay for their car addiction/fetish. Some guys work to buy bait for the boat and don't give a rat about much else. I think judgment of someone for their work should be dictated by their work.


What I can say is I came up through the trades with some very good old timer carpenters. They were in their 60's this was 30 years ago, so they were very much old school type of guys. They're trucks were very well organized and professional. That always impressed me as well as make me the way I am today. It's how some of us were taught. But again as long as it's not costing me money because my carpenters vehicles are scattered, I don't care what it looks like. I just don't want to pay extra for it.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> What I can say is I came up through the trades with some very good old timer carpenters. They were in their 60's this was 30 years ago, so they were very much old school type of guys. They're trucks were very well organized and professional. That always impressed me as well as make me the way I am today. It's how some of us were taught. But again as long as it's not costing me money because my carpenters vehicles are scattered, I don't care what it looks like. I just don't want to pay extra for it.


More organized Is less time consuming. .....I don't buy It,,:whistling
,,,,,:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> More organized Is less time consuming. .....I don't buy It,,:whistling ,,,,,:laughing:


Need I say more?


----------



## procrpntr (Nov 17, 2013)

My truck recently was backed into, the front end was smashed...I watched potential look hard at the dent, and broken grill. I knew I was out. I followed up with a visit driving my wife's truck. I was invited to bid, and scored one , was asked for an adjustment on other. Still I lost a job mostly cuz truck was forked. First time I have ever noticed a direct connection, other than price, for lost job......I hate to say it but , I would hire the neat truck, I look for well maintained, and obvious care. People who throw their tools around lack respect for the very thing that makes them a living. All my tools, from my bosch worm drive to my festools get put away neatly, that said I drive small truck so my truck gets stacked, but everything is placed deliberately.......


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

donerightwyo said:


> I have very little respect for a guy that works out of a mini van. The tools are always just thrown in the back. It's been my experience these are the guys always wanting to borrow tools.


We started the business working out of a Ford Freestar. Built a custom shelf for the back and everything. We actually got many a compliment from clients on that thing. Usually after some comment about working out of a mini van... :thumbup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Need I say moore?
> 
> 
> View attachment 106073


 ....


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I seem to be BOTH EXTREMES. I am totally organized. I have a Kit for everything. I have several of the same tool, (multimasters, rotary hammers, self leveling lazers :blink so that each kit is complete for the tasks assigned it. Because we do flooring tearout my primary work truck is an older 2wd GMC. I like it because I don't care about beating it up. It looks like crap and I know it. 
I have a Nice 2500HD that gets driven only to bids or to pick up checks.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> What I can say is I came up through the trades with some very good old timer carpenters. They were in their 60's this was 30 years ago, so they were very much old school type of guys. They're trucks were very well organized and professional. That always impressed me as well as make me the way I am today. It's how some of us were taught. But again as long as it's not costing me money because my carpenters vehicles are scattered, I don't care what it looks like. I just don't want to pay extra for it.


Yup, pretty much what I grew up with too. And for years, I was azzholishly anal about a toolbox/toolbag not just for everything, but one for each trade I personally did, hoses/cords wound a certain way, etc.

And of course if your tools weren't a certain newness or brand - ditto the vehicle - I automatically put you in the hack category.

Over the years though, I've come to realize that while there are some generalizations that can be made, that those things don't always reflect someones work ethic.

Too many ups & downs & ups in my own life have caused me to change the ways I evaluate someone - including myself!

Now, to pretend that how I, or a trade working for me presents ourselves to the customer is of no consequence, is just as wrongheaded.

So, I know it matters, even among ourselves. There is merit to what you practice. It likely is exactly how it needs to be for the work/clientele you have. I've just learned to leave the door open for the "outside the norm" types in the production work I've gotten used to.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I guess it depends upon which trade. I see trucks in traffic on the way to work, dewalt saw tossed in the back, beat up table saw, drill case, wheel barrow etc.
It could be he's one hell of a good framer, and hasn't got time to get cute with tools.

As a finisher I do look at other guy's rigs, it sometimes tells you the mind set - finishing isn't "cut and slam" although I've seen that too.

It's hard to not make a judgement - but like others have said you have to start somewhere.
I worked for years out of the back of a 2002 ford explorer, 2 door. 12" chop saw, compressor, hoses etc etc. darned thing was full. No one commented to me on this.

I now drive an '07 F150 that the previous owner just didn't use. Leather etc etc. I get comments on it frequently. Does it mean that I can do a good job? no.

I let me work do that for me. 

Organized is the key to being efficient. If I know where everything is and I can get it quickly then it's a time saver. It's also safer as I don't like to trip on things.

A job last week working in a clients garage (doing baseboards) the cabinet guy's helper decided to fill up my garbage pail with crap, overflowing. F$%^%$G IDIOT (I keep a pail underneath my kapex)

After lunch he got the message when his work bench was filled with the garbage that he tossed underneath my saw. It didn't happen again 

I hate a mess, I think it sends a message to the client.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mrmac204 said:


> I guess it depends upon which trade. I see trucks in traffic on the way to work, dewalt saw tossed in the back, beat up table saw, drill case, wheel barrow etc. It could be he's one hell of a good framer, and hasn't got time to get cute with tools. As a finisher I do look at other guy's rigs, it sometimes tells you the mind set - finishing isn't "cut and slam" although I've seen that too. It's hard to not make a judgement - but like others have said you have to start somewhere. I worked for years out of the back of a 2002 ford explorer, 2 door. 12" chop saw, compressor, hoses etc etc. darned thing was full. No one commented to me on this. I now drive an '07 F150 that the previous owner just didn't use. Leather etc etc. I get comments on it frequently. Does it mean that I can do a good job? no. I let me work do that for me. Organized is the key to being efficient. If I know where everything is and I can get it quickly then it's a time saver. It's also safer as I don't like to trip on things. A job last week working in a clients garage (doing baseboards) the cabinet guy's helper decided to fill up my garbage pail with crap, overflowing. F$%^%$G IDIOT (I keep a pail underneath my kapex) After lunch he got the message when his work bench was filled with the garbage that he tossed underneath my saw. It didn't happen again  I hate a mess, I think it sends a message to the client.


I believe an organized worker is a safer and faster worker. But hey that's JMO, what I can say for certain, is I'm faster and safer when I'm organized.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> I believe an organized worker is a safer and faster worker. But hey that's JMO, what I can say for certain, is I'm faster and safer when I'm organized.


Same here. I carry more tools on my truck then most builders around my area even own. Every tool has its own home and I am anal about everything going back where it belongs.


----------



## Hand Drive (Sep 6, 2011)

procrpntr said:


> My truck recently was backed into, the front end was smashed...I watched potential look hard at the dent, and broken grill. I knew I was out. I followed up with a visit driving my wife's truck. I was invited to bid, and scored one , was asked for an adjustment on other. Still I lost a job mostly cuz truck was forked. First time I have ever noticed a direct connection, other than price, for lost job......I hate to say it but , I would hire the neat truck, I look for well maintained, and obvious care. People who throw their tools around lack respect for the very thing that makes them a living. All my tools, from my bosch worm drive to my festools get put away neatly, that said I drive small truck so my truck gets stacked, but everything is placed deliberately.......


that reminds me of an electrician we had, you would see tools scattered around the van from when he missed and you'd see tools coming out of the van if he was in it. if you asked to borrow a tool get ready to go long and catch it



Californiadecks said:


> I believe an organized worker is a safer and faster worker. But hey that's JMO, what I can say for certain, is I'm faster and safer when I'm organized.


my organization is someone's chaos. as long as its where I left it it is all good


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> What I can say is I came up through the trades with some very good old timer carpenters. They were in their 60's this was 30 years ago, so they were very much old school type of guys. They're trucks were very well organized and professional. That always impressed me as well as make me the way I am today. It's how some of us were taught. But again as long as it's not costing me money because my carpenters vehicles are scattered, I don't care what it looks like. I just don't want to pay extra for it.


Physical appearance doesn't define organization. My truck looks like a toolbox mated with a closet and took a s#!t in it, but I know what's in there and where it's at.

It's for the most part dark when I leave the house in the AM and getting dark when I load back up at night. During the work day, the trucks contents are pretty much out on the site and set up so I can work efficiently, or at least spread out so I can find what I need.


----------



## chew (Apr 5, 2012)

None of my drunks have a vehicle or a drivers license anymore, but they have some very nice kicks


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I live and work in an upscale area. (Anaheim Hills) I'm far from the hood. The closest hood to me is about 40 miles away. Here's some pics of a couple of my sites


People from the hood don't rob people in the hood. They don't have any money.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Smithanator said:


> People from the hood don't rob people in the hood. They don't have any money.


So there is no place that's safe. But leaving my tools at someone's home in Anaheim Hills isn't any safer then leaving them at my home in Anaheim Hills.


----------



## Unlimited LLC (Jan 14, 2014)

I judge people based more on the maintenance of the vehicle. In the end they represent you, you have every right to pick them apart from car to the clothes they wear. I have called employees and told them to dress nicer when going to a higher end job or an important clients home


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I always get compliments on the cleanliness, and usability of my truck. :thumbsup:

One of the big things I learned as an employee working for other contractors was that, at times, having a solid, work bench on site to disassemble or reassemble, or work on something was always non existent... Using aiece of wood and saw horses isn't my idea of a workbench.

As such, when I put my truck together, I got my grubby lil paws on a workbench and installed it in my truck :thumbup:

Now I got my vice. And a nice place to work on stuff away from prying eyes.... :whistling

I'll tell ya what, I haven't met a fellow contractor that wasn't even partially jealous if only for the 'wish I thought of that' factor :clap:


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

CarrPainting said:


> As such, when I put my truck together, I got my grubby lil paws on a workbench and installed it in my truck :thumbup:
> 
> Now I got my vice. And a nice place to work on stuff away from prying eyes.... :whistling


I would like to see your set up. Sounds pretty good.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

another are you a dirt bag thread because your going to get judged by the car you drive

I've been in plenty of garages where I rub against 80,000 plus cars, I once begged a homeowner over and over if I could drive is 200k special edition imported Porsche, I told him the glue on my pants was dry and wouldn't get on the seats

all the while my 20 year old truck is a mess, rusting away, the passenger door handle has been broken for years, the seats are trashed, the windshield is cracked, stuff is thrown all over the place, I know I get judged when I roll up in that and my pants are torn my shirt is missing half the buttons I haven't shaved in a week or so, cut my finger nails, and my hair is a mess. I'm high but not on personal appearances. 

I know I get judged because this is the US of A where people judge one another left and right by how they look. Not by how they act, talk, or perform. I bought the truck for less that 2k and put about 1k a year into it. For a bonus this past year I went out and bought myself a cherry new mountain bike for over 4k. Riding a bike gives me plenty more satisfaction that having a some pimped out big azz cool truck that people decide they are going to "respect" and think I'm some sort of big shot. 

Many years ago I had an 84 subaru that I drove around as a "work" truck probably last 5 or so years before it went to all heck, it was the traveling tool box, did people think I was a loser, I'm pretty sure

I actually work for a living and had to go to a meeting yesterday with a homeowner at an architects office who I've never met, I rolled in a total mess, glue all over my fingers from trimming, not to mention, missing fingers, shredded pants (to lazy to go buy new ones) and glue covered ripped shirts. Clothing is the best rag there is. The woman didn't know what to make of me at first, but as I sat there listening instead of running my mouth, speaking intelligently like I dropped out of grad school, and showing my knowledge of building and construction. I slowly won the architect over. 

PEOPLE ARE MUCH TO CONCERNED ABOUT HOW THEY LOOK AND APPEAR TO OTHERS IN THIS WORLD AND OTHERS ARE TOO BUSY JUDGING


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

CarrPainting said:


> Now I got my vice.


This is my vice:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> This is my vice:


Nice


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

fast fred said:


> another are you a dirt bag thread because your going to get judged by the car you drive I've been in plenty of garages where I rub against 80,000 plus cars, I once begged a homeowner over and over if I could drive is 200k special edition imported Porsche, I told him the glue on my pants was dry and wouldn't get on the seats all the while my 20 year old truck is a mess, rusting away, the passenger door handle has been broken for years, the seats are trashed, the windshield is cracked, stuff is thrown all over the place, I know I get judged when I roll up in that and my pants are torn my shirt is missing half the buttons I haven't shaved in a week or so, cut my finger nails, and my hair is a mess. I'm high but not on personal appearances. I know I get judged because this is the US of A where people judge one another left and right by how they look. Not by how they act, talk, or perform. I bought the truck for less that 2k and put about 1k a year into it. For a bonus this past year I went out and bought myself a cherry new mountain bike for over 4k. Riding a bike gives me plenty more satisfaction that having a some pimped out big azz cool truck that people decide they are going to "respect" and think I'm some sort of big shot. Many years ago I had an 84 subaru that I drove around as a "work" truck probably last 5 or so years before it went to all heck, it was the traveling tool box, did people think I was a loser, I'm pretty sure I actually work for a living and had to go to a meeting yesterday with a homeowner at an architects office who I've never met, I rolled in a total mess, glue all over my fingers from trimming, not to mention, missing fingers, shredded pants (to lazy to go buy new ones) and glue covered ripped shirts. Clothing is the best rag there is. The woman didn't know what to make of me at first, but as I sat there listening instead of running my mouth, speaking intelligently like I dropped out of grad school, and showing my knowledge of building and construction. I slowly won the architect over. PEOPLE ARE MUCH TO CONCERNED ABOUT HOW THEY LOOK AND APPEAR TO OTHERS IN THIS WORLD AND OTHERS ARE TOO BUSY JUDGING


You judge people as well, if you say you don't I'm calling BS. It's human nature it's in our DNA. It's how we perceive people when we first meet them. Tell me you didn't cast judgement on your wife when you first laid eyes on her.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> You judge people as well, if you say you don't I'm calling BS. It's human nature it's in our DNA. It's how we perceive people when we first meet them. Tell me you didn't cast judgement on your wife when you first laid eyes on her.


He probably though "I want to marry that woman" then a few years later came to his senses.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Are you not making a judgement decision when you hire someone you've never met? I do as I believe I should. It's been a few years since I've really hired a carpenter from a blind interview, but back when we were doing 200 - 300 track homes we didn't have time to travel the county checking out their work they claimed they did. We had to judge them and we used every tool we had, that included first impressions, as it should. We didn't enjoy firing people so we wanted to get it right the first time.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Are you not making a judgement decision when you hire someone you've never met? I do as I believe I should. It's been a few years since I've really hired a carpenter from a blind interview, but back when we were doing 200 - 300 track homes we didn't have time to travel the county checking out their work they claimed they did. We had to judge them and we used every tool we had, that included first impressions, as it should. We didn't enjoy firing people so we wanted to get it right the first time.


Naturally first impressions are important but it can be a wash.

A guy may thing "that's a nice truck he obviously charges too much" or he can think "that's a nice truck this guy obviously is financially successful though fair business practices and quality work".

We all judge people at first but your referrals and craftsmanship speak louder than what you drive.

Heck if first impressions were everything Cali probably wouldn't have let Rex and I take his daughter out for dinner. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Naturally first impressions are important but it can be a wash. A guy may thing "that's a nice truck he obviously charges too much" or he can think "that's a nice truck this guy obviously is financially successful though fair business practices and quality work". We all judge people at first but your referrals and craftsmanship speak louder than what you drive. Heck if first impressions were everything Cali probably wouldn't have let Rex and I take his daughter out for dinner. :laughing:


True, but I consider everything, I obliviously can't look at someone's work before they work for me, and don't have time to travel. A guy doesn't need a shiny new vehicle. But if he shows up in a truck like this I'm going to think twice about it, even if he has good references.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Like I said it's been years since I've had to do a blind hire. Back in the day things were booming and we did it actually quite often.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh shoot....









Gonna have to call me blacktop!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Oh shoot.... Gonna have to call me blacktop!


There's a big difference between your vehicle and blacktops!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Oh shoot.... Gonna have to call me blacktop!


That is a nice shop vac. Waiting for them to go on sale again


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> True, but I consider everything, I obliviously can't look at someone's work before they work for me, and don't have time to travel. A guy doesn't need a shiny new vehicle. But if he shows up in a truck like this I'm going to think twice about it, even if he has good references.


That's the way my dad's trucks used to be. I'm used to it, but now I keep my truck pretty clean. Got to make room for the kids. It was easier when they were a lot smaller. Now they take up too much room.


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't drive a brand new shiny truck. I am not going to get one to impress anyone. I will let my body of work and professionalism speak for itself


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> What types of customers do you have that they come hang out inside your truck with you?


It happens. Go look at a few potential lots, or something like that. It is polite to ask. My dad usual takes care of that kind of chit, and uses my mom's sled.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I started in this truck. Had no problem being seen as a professional in it, even with the dents and scratches. 

Traded it for 2500 in mechanical repairs a few weeks ago.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> True, but I consider everything, I obliviously can't look at someone's work before they work for me, and don't have time to travel. A guy doesn't need a shiny new vehicle. But if he shows up in a truck like this I'm going to think twice about it, even if he has good references.
> 
> View attachment 106263





Californiadecks said:


> There's a big difference between your vehicle and blacktops!


Happy now! :laughing:


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

fast fred said:


> another are you a dirt bag thread because your going to get judged by the car you drive


Actually no. Read the first post and you'll understand this thread better. Ha! But if you want to talk about car appearances, I probably drive the worst looking car out of all of us. Four huge dents from deers hitting me. Yup, thay ran in to me out of nowhere. And a huge crack in the windshield from the "chip & seal" crap they pave our roads with.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Upgraded to this 4 years ago, then switched to Ford a pick up ago and passed it down to the hands. It has 300k on it, it is a spare truck. This one and my painters van are the last surviving Chevys. Lol

I didn't see my sales go up or struggle when I upgraded to this truck, or when I got a late model crew cab after that, or my new truck I'm driving now. 

I personally think the new truck thing affecting sales for construction is a myth. Or may not affect me because it's not how I present myself. I don't keep up with the Jones's. If i had to sell my truck and jump in this truck, I honestly don't think it affect my ability to make a living as a contractor. 

I do like driving newer trucks though, no mechanical issues. Driving 40 - 45k miles a year I'll likely have to get a newer truck every 5 or six years.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Happy now! :laughing:


See, not that tough :whistling


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Happy now! :laughing:


Lol is your dewalt radio in the truck because the truck radio doesn't work? I've seen that before


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Back of the truck Saturday morning. It will be clean for Monday, and be like this or worse Saturday. Lol


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I just hired this young fella :whistling
Damn good chimney sweep he is :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Good Lord!!!I cleaned my truck!!! Now I gotta shave! :blink:

You guys are just too fussy!! :laughing:


----------



## expframer (Jan 13, 2014)

he looks like he really
gets into his work!!!


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I can never find anything after I organize everything


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I can never find anything after I organize everything


I'll organize my truck and trailer but then my helper can never find anything. It's almost easier to leave it in sort of the half mess that he's created and knows. I either get mad when he can't find anything fast enough or mad at the mess.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope not 
Mine is a mess! I actually really try to keep it clean but no body else does, and by the time i get home its dark, and too damn cold to do anything..
Judge them by their work... thats what they are there to do right? :whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> I hope not
> Mine is a mess! I actually really try to keep it clean but no body else does, and by the time i get home its dark, and too damn cold to do anything..
> Judge them by their work... thats what they are there to do right? :whistling


Well said.....when I do get fed up and organizations everything, everything is a mess by lunchtime no matter how I make the point of "notice how everything is orderly, lets keep it that way"


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

I go to both extremes. It usually depends on the "crush factor" of fitting too many jobs into a tight schedule. _I do alot of real estate closing type jobs where the agents just have to have it done right now!!!!! _I prefer neat and organized, but I don't beat myself up if it gets a little out of hand at times.


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

D.E.P.S. said:


> _I do alot of real estate closing type jobs where the agents just have to have it done right now!!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry. :wallbash:_


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

I am actually prejudice the other way . If a guys truck is too clean , no tools in the back . I usually assume he is nothing more than a salesman, and other people with be doing the work not him


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

No.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I don't bother getting organized, especially with tools. I just use a tool and toss it in the dumpster at the end of the day. When I need it again, I go buy another one. :laughing:
> 
> This saves me the hassle of broken, lost, stolen or worn-out-tools.


I just fell out of my chair laughing, then I thought about how this is basically how it goes with my crew ... I buy a tool, and never see it intact again. I gave up on having nice stuff a couple of years ago.

Moving to FL, leaving crew, and maybe I'll start buying nice stuff to replace all the broken / lost gear :laughing:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I finished up a home today...Sanded it out ..Shop vac the floors / boxes/around all windows and doors . When I walked out all that was left in the house was a stack of empties And a bucket of clean water for the painters..Then I drove away in my messy disorganized truck.
> 
> I would post a pick...But I don't want to give you a stroke..:laughing:


I'll do the same - I'll take the truck apart when I get home to organize it. I'd rather spend all onsite time making money.

You vac out boxes? Nobody does that around here. It drives me crazy every time I take a plate off.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Smithanator said:


> I am actually prejudice the other way . If a guys truck is too clean , no tools in the back . I usually assume he is nothing more than a salesman, and other people with be doing the work not him


I am anal and OCD. My truck is clean and organized 90% of the time, and it was just me onsite today demoing a bathroom.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

We are watching Shark Tank. Robert just said something i've always believed and made me think of this thread specifically. 

You want to be sucessful yoiu need to look successful.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

In order to be successful, one must present an image of success at all times.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

GregS said:


> In order to be successful, one must present an image of success at all times.


That image really wears off when you crawl out of the attic at 8pm on a friday night. :laughing:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Roofcheck said:


> We are watching Shark Tank. Robert just said something i've always believed and made me think of this thread specifically.
> 
> You want to be sucessful yoiu need to look successful.


That could go any number of ways.

If you're squeaky clean with a set of matching tools that are all sparkly shiny - you either aren't working, or you're extremely particular beyond OCD.

If you're truck is a wreck, and you're covered in sawdust and sweat - you either don't care, or you've been working very hard.

So how do you judge? Either way you could end up with an awesome worker, or a total loser.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't think I know anyone who keeps their truck or van tight and organized that does poor work.

On the other hand I know a few people who have messy vehicles who do great work too. One guy I know drives a minivan with **** piled in the back, he built a house that was featured in dwell...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

aaron_a said:


> I don't think I know anyone who keeps their truck or van tight and organized that does poor work.
> 
> On the other hand I know a few people who have messy vehicles who do great work too. One guy I know drives a minivan with **** piled in the back, he built a house that was featured in dwell...


There are plenty of all show and no go guys out there. They will have a clean and organized truck with all Festool organizers and the latest and greatest gadgets, but have everyone else do the work or hack it up themselves.


----------

